# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Ищу ключ для ШТРИХ-М: Рабочее место кассира

## Kellevra

Господа может у кого-то есть ключик для "ШТРИХ-М: Рабочее место кассира".

Буду благодарен если поделитесь.

Мыло cd_vrn@bk.ru

----------


## vova_kvs

Если нашел ключь кинь пожалуйста на vova_kvs@rambler.ru

----------


## hubus

И мне пожалуйста скиньте anas@sibmail.com
Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## oleco

И мне, если кто нашел, скиньте пожалуйста oleco@mail.ru

----------


## Sntim

И мне, и мне плиз. сюда-> sntim@mail.ru

----------


## k0mpress0r

И мне tolkodlyatebya@mail.ru

----------


## fitz1989

А мне ключик скиньте тоже serega_12_89@mail.ru

----------


## Kryaz

И мне пожалуйста скиньте kryazimska@mail.ru

----------


## Yaryi

И мне yaryi@yandex.ru

----------


## gyrp

Я тоже встану в очередь.shuminn@yandex.ru

----------


## SuperAlex

Народ, есть ключик в природе, или нет?

----------


## uilim

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post315854

----------


## eXAHson

Я крайний в очереди inxx@bk.ru

----------


## Aliluya

и мне киньте aliluya@list.ru
заранее спасибо

----------


## praza

Добрый день уважаемые Форумчане поделитесь лекарством от  context.dll

----------


## Sakh1CPRO

Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор ключа штрих-м кассир 5 sakh1cpro@gmail.com

----------


## kimok1988

Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор ключа штрих-м кассир 5 vskim@a2market.kz

----------


## OLEG_B

Если кому надо установить кассир 5 пишите oleg.kak.oleg@gmail.com

----------


## yurik_ageev

Могу помочь, но не бесплатно

----------


## ilya20000

У нас фирма обанкротилась, много чего распродали, а про usb ключи на Кассир 5 как то дело не дошло. Сейчас получается фирмы уже нет, а ключи остались, если нужны кому для частного использования могу отправить через гаранта например или юлу.

----------

